# Newbie looking for help



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys, Im a UK born and bred Indian guy whom is also suffering from similar symptoms such as everyone else on here, I was wondering if anyone could help me out and tell me what has helped you so far? Any Indians on here? Did you stop eating Indian food?

I am currently taking a probiotic called Symprove, but it doesn't seem to be helping much, I might try VSL3 next or that Elixa stuff? My bloating is getting extremely painful and unbearable now, its always worse in the winter too for some reason! Any help would be much appreciated mate! I do not suffer from Diarrhoea too often, but I do tend to need to TRY and empty the bowels at least 4-5 times a day, constant feeling of not fully being emptied, constipation and extreme gas and flatulence throughout the whole day, laying down does ease symptoms a little but not enough. Work is becoming extremely difficult due to the constant pain, quite often my whole body aches too and I feel very lethargic. Thanks.


----------



## tmansxo (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi there!

Just to start off, I'm half Indian! Since being "diagnosed" I have adopted a gluten-free, dairy-free, soy-free, refined sugar-free diet. With that being said, I can still make delicious homemade Indian food!

Healing your IBS is about a change in *lifestyle.* There is absolutely no way that the body is going to heal without being fed nutrient rich food and cutting out all the garbage! There is no quick fix or magic pill. It's going to take hard work and dedication to adopt a healthy and active lifestyle but you *can* do it!! Please take into consideration that this is a journey of healing that you are now on to reverse the damage that has been done to your body. Do good to your body and it will do good to you! Although I am no medical doctor, please do your best to stay away from prescription drugs and adopt a natural route to your healing.

I take VSL#3 and I find that it works wonderfully. Although the price is a bit much, our health is all we have. Consider taking digestive enzymes before food and supplementing with L-glutamine to heal your intestines.

Grass-fed, organic bone broth and organic cold-pressed green juices should become part of your daily diet as they will provide so many nutrients, vitamins and minerals that will nourish and sooth your symptoms while providing immense healing properties.

I could honestly talk endlessly about the ins and outs of IBS/Leaky Gut. Please let me know if you have any questions or need any support!


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you so much tmansxo! You have definitely given me the motivation to get my life sorted out and fight this pain the NATURAL way, I will hopefully write to you soon in regards to some specifics that i'd love to gain more information on from you. Cheers again! Any other Indians out there?


----------



## athlon4800 (Jun 10, 2013)

It is a good idea to try the different probiotics, different probiotics have different benefits and occasional side effects as well. Hopefully you will find one that works.



truekumar said:


> My bloating is getting extremely painful and unbearable now, its always worse in the winter too for some reason!


Have you ever had your vitamin D levels checked? Vitamin D drops in the winter due to decreased sunlight exposure and vitamin D is important to so many processes in the body. It is a wild guess that I am throwing out there which may not pan out.


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmmm&#8230;.the Vitamin D could be an option I guess. I will try some Vitamin D tablets and see if they help a little. I'm also going to try out the Elixa probiotics, aparatently it is a stronger dose than the VSL3? Maybe that will help as Symprove hasn't helped at all!


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Still struggling with symptoms, is there no end to this? I didn't bother with the Elixa probiotics and instead I have now started on the ultra expensive VSL3. Does anyone else occasionally have all over body aches due to IBS?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am also in chronic pain.


----------

